# kinda exited i guess...



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 28, 2011)

Well today my dad said he doesn't like my reptiles. That I outgrow my space in the house amd he doesn't want "all these lizards in the house". At this point I was like, Ahh he's gonna make me sell all my lizards. But instead he surprised me by saying that he's going to build a separate building separate from my house, just for my lizards and breeding. Of corse I'm going to keep my tegus in the house with me but my iguanas and all my Beardies will be out in my own seperate building


----------



## lilgonz (Jul 28, 2011)

Well thats nice. congrats.


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 28, 2011)

WOW!!! LUCKY!! sounds like you have some awesome parents!!!!


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 28, 2011)

an awsome dad. loll. my mom doesnt want us to do it but she sed its up to us


----------

